
Ask HN: In what order do browser addons process a webpage? - unethical_ban
Say I have uMatrix, Ghostery and Privacy Badger, all operating on a site. What determines the order by which they alter a page?
======
c0nducktr
From the nsIContentPolicy Firefox documentation[1]:

Note: The order of content policies in the above case depends on the
precedence of installation.

\---

I recall reading somewhere that chromium used the reverse order, but I'm not
certain this is still the case.

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Tech/XPCOM/...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Tech/XPCOM/Reference/Interface/nsIContentPolicy)

------
pvg
You might have better luck with this on SO but there's no guaranteed order
(nor would it make much sense for there to be one)

------
benologist
You could make some very basic extensions, put in some console.logs and find
out, but I think it would have to be the order they're installed or random so
you can't exploit extensions up or downstream.

------
silvaben
There is no specific order. I believe that it is randomized.

